# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Zgjedhje të parakohëshme në Maqedoni

## Cimo

*Zgjedhje me 29 qershor, ose 6 korrik?*
Gjithnjë e më të fuqishëm janë zërat për zgjedhje të parakohshme në Maqedoni. Sipas burimeve partiake, por edhe prej Komisionit Shtetëror Zgjedhor, si data më të sigurta për mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të parakohshme përmenden29 qershori dhe 6 korriku i këtij viti.

Deri më tani më të vendosura për të shkuar në zgjedhje të parakohshme janë VMRO-DPMNE dhe BDI-ja të cilat sipas anketave të fundit janë partitë që gëzojnë mbështetje më të madhe tek elektorati i tyre. Edhe PDSH pas shpalljes sw rezultateve tw anketws sw fundit tw IRI-t, ka paralajmwruar se do tw kwrkojw zgjedhje tw parakohshme.

Në një komunikatë të publikuar nga PDSH bëhet e ditur se kjo parti nuk përjashton edhe zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare, të cilat së fundi janë temë e debatit politik. Kjo parti ka shprehur reagime lidhur me anketat e fundit që sipas saj po manipulohen vazhdimisht. Dyshimet e PDSH-së rreth anketimeve sa vijnë dhe bëhen më prezente. Për pasojë, duke marrë  në konsideratë manipulimin e vazhdueshëm përmes anketimeve, PDSH-ja  është e gatshme që të shkojë drejt zgjedhjeve të parakohshme për të dematuar manipulimet përmes anketimeve, thuhet në një njoftim të PDSH-së. Kjo parti ka akuzuar partinë opozitare Lidhjen Social Demokrate(LSDM) për pjesëmarrje në këto keqpërdorime të anketave.

www.Poroj.com

----------


## RaPSouL

Ketu e ke sondazhin dhe temen perkatese.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=90043

----------


## Cimo

> Ketu e ke sondazhin dhe temen perkatese.
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=90043


Ty te thash mos i fut hundet gjithandej, ka moderator forumi i Maqedonise dhe do ta regulloje postimin. Mos i fut hundet gjithkundi se ma gerditen forumin.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ty te thash mos i fut hundet gjithandej, ka moderator forumi i Maqedonise dhe do ta regulloje postimin. Mos i fut hundet gjithkundi se ma gerditen forumin.


Vec vazhdo ksha si ja ke nejs se nuk e kije shom gjate rahat per ket, de zosh te dalesh ma shpesh ka katandi terma mduket po nejse ije burre ene mare tet veje te miresh me keto pune, hallall tkoft mejr thajshin disa per tej aman une su besojsha aman dulen llafet e atinve skishe kone burre tej jo!

----------


## topana

ku i gjete kto data o cimo mos te kan than Amerikant,Alia nuk eshte gati per zgjedhje ani se i eshte ritur rejtingu,ende nuk ka bo reforma ne parti!?a kta te pd-sherit ti lojme ala ne qeveri se si duket vet jan duke e bo vetevrasjen,kehtu qe dui-Branko duhet me bo diqka ose vjen i treti.

----------


## Shkupi

Abe topana moti skom qesh keshtu......PDSH-SHERRI E DUI BRANKO dy kryt e shqipes ne Maqedoni.Valle shqiponja eshte e zeze apo e bardhe hahaha

----------


## Cimo

> Vec vazhdo ksha si ja ke nejs se nuk e kije shom gjate rahat per ket, de zosh te dalesh ma shpesh ka katandi terma mduket po nejse ije burre ene mare tet veje te miresh me keto pune, hallall tkoft mejr thajshin disa per tej aman une su besojsha aman dulen llafet e atinve skishe kone burre tej jo!


Ti a don me poste te te coj leter mo me japesh pergjigje neper postimet e mija apo do maresh vesh ne menyre te kulturuar qe mos me replikojsh pa arsye pa vend dhe pa  ofendime ne postimet e mija. Te thash shko luaj tek lojra dhe rebuse poashtu shko mire me pershendetje dhe urime ka 5 den edhe mos hajde ketu ku bajn muhabet burat.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ti a don me poste te te coj leter mo me japesh pergjigje neper postimet e mija apo do maresh vesh ne menyre te kulturuar qe mos me replikojsh pa arsye pa vend dhe pa  ofendime ne postimet e mija. Te thash shko luaj tek lojra dhe rebuse poashtu shko mire me pershendetje dhe urime ka 5 den edhe mos hajde ketu ku bajn muhabet burat.


Hahah burrat? Po tej burr e qujsh vitin ka 5 here perjashtohesh pi forumi ene ape skije ftajr ti shajsh katunaret taj xhi tkan nejf mos lajsh lesh prap pi forumi, se para nja 2 diteve per pak shkove permanent po ape une jom caj xhi luj loja ene rebuse ene e fejti krejen per tej atej, skije faj tej fajet i kina ne xhi te perkrahim, se tej se meriton shtahij e vertetove halis!

----------


## Cimo

> Hahah burrat? Po tej burr e qujsh vitin ka 5 here perjashtohesh pi forumi ene ape skije ftajr ti shajsh katunaret taj xhi tkan nejf mos lajsh lesh prap pi forumi, se para nja 2 diteve per pak shkove permanent po ape une jom caj xhi luj loja ene rebuse ene e fejti krejen per tej atej, skije faj tej fajet i kina ne xhi te perkrahim, se tej se meriton shtahij e vertetove halis!


Cka kishe qene i merzitshem ne secilin aspekt. Ec ik se nuk kam kohe te mirem me ty.

----------


## StormAngel

Ene, cish u bo pouna me zgjedhjet? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cimo

> Ene, cish u bo pouna me zgjedhjet?


Ska arsye pse te kete zgjedhje ..punet ecin me se mbarti

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Ska arsye pse te kete zgjedhje ..punet ecin me se mbarti


Ka arsye Cimo, duhet te rezohet PDSH-ja nga qeveria dhe te hyje BDI-ja

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ka arsye Cimo, duhet te rezohet PDSH-ja nga qeveria dhe te hyje BDI-ja


Te garantoj se shpejt do te ndodh kjo hahahahhaha 

Kendej ka Tetova perdoret nje shtos 





QUUUUUUUUUUKKKSHHHHHHH BEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Te garantoj se shpejt do te ndodh kjo hahahahhaha 
> 
> Kendej ka Tetova perdoret nje shtos 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUUUUUUUUUUKKKSHHHHHHH BEEEEEEEEEE





Armend, ka pare kjo bote Perandor, Cara, Mbreter, Diktator, Faraona, Hitlera, Baonaprta, Busha, BinLladena, disa nuk jane me, disa sa skane ikur, pse mos ik dhe PDSH-ja nje dite, ose pse mos ik nje dite BDI-ja, ja ti e shikon ku gjendet PPD-ja  here ne xhepat e BDI-se here ne xhepat e PDSH-se.

Populli eshte shume me i madh se Partite politike, nse 10% jane BDI, nese 10% jane PDSH, te tjeret jane populli dhe ata vendosin se kush do i perfaqsoje, dine apo nuk dine, te mir apo te kqi.


Gruevski ka deshire te bej zgjedhje te reja, ai dy vite do i bej deri ne Qershore, pastaj shiko cfare do ju bej PDSH-se dhe BDI-se dhe Shqiptarve ne pergjithsi, PDSh-se do i thote ti po fitove ose se paku te jesh afer BDI-se do vazhdojm bashkeqeverisjen, kinse ne anan tjeter do ju thote BDI-se ju nese fitoni bindshem do jeni pjese e Qeverise, te shohish pastaj se cfare katrahure do ndosh mes Shqiptarve, kur te filloj dyluftimi.
 Do knaqen Shkijet.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Armend, ka pare kjo bote Perandor, Cara, Mbreter, Diktator, Faraona, Hitlera, Baonaprta, Busha, BinLladena, disa nuk jane me, disa sa skane ikur, pse mos ik dhe PDSH-ja nje dite, ose pse mos ik nje dite BDI-ja, ja ti e shikon ku gjendet PPD-ja  here ne xhepat e BDI-se here ne xhepat e PDSH-se.
> 
> Populli eshte shume me i madh se Partite politike, nse 10% jane BDI, nese 10% jane PDSH, te tjeret jane populli dhe ata vendosin se kush do i perfaqsoje, dine apo nuk dine, te mir apo te kqi.
> 
> 
> Gruevski ka deshire te bej zgjedhje te reja, ai dy vite do i bej deri ne Qershore, pastaj shiko cfare do ju bej PDSH-se dhe BDI-se dhe Shqiptarve ne pergjithsi, PDSh-se do i thote ti po fitove ose se paku te jesh afer BDI-se do vazhdojm bashkeqeverisjen, kinse ne anan tjeter do ju thote BDI-se ju nese fitoni bindshem do jeni pjese e Qeverise, te shohish pastaj se cfare katrahure do ndosh mes Shqiptarve, kur te filloj dyluftimi.
>  Do knaqen Shkijet.


Por ky postime me ate te parin ka dallim  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Cimo

> Ka arsye Cimo, duhet te rezohet PDSH-ja nga qeveria dhe te hyje BDI-ja



Ajo eshte deshire e jotja po nuk besoj se do te realizohet. Pse ?

Ja nje shembull: Para viti te ri ne Kroaci u mbajten zgjedhjet parlamentare fitoi partia qe eshte ne pushtet tani (HDZ) mirepo partia qe ishte pas kesaj me vota ( PSD ) qe parti jane opnonte mes veti mori mandatin per te formuar qeverine e re. Me siguri pyesish pse keshtu ? Presidenti i Kroacise kishte te drejten qe te jap mandatin njeres prej dy partive qe kane mare me shume vota ne zgjedhje dhe cila prej atyre do krijoje me shume alenaca me partite e vogla poashtu te krijoje shumice dhe do te paraqitet me plan me punues para presidentit ai do te mirte pushtetin mirepo ja qe partia opozitare qe pati shanisn edhe me me pak vota te fituara te mar pushtetin nuk arit pakt me partite me te vogla dhe te krijoje shumice presidneti u detyruar qe te jap mandatin partise qe mori shumicen e votave pasi ajo arit te beje ate qe kerkohej..

Cka dua te them me kete ? 70.000 vota ka PDSH ( qe nuk eshte ai 10% qe permend ti tek poulli shqiptar ) 100.000 vota i ka Ali Ahmeti ( jo BDI-ja ).  Dmth edhe ne jemi faktor qe mund te ndikojme ne formimin e qeverise pasi nuk jemi PPD me 1 deputet dhe pastaj te nevrikosen keta te Kercoves. Pastaj m'varet edhe prej VMRO-se a do te mundet te koalicoje me BDIne pasi prishet nje rend politik ne Maqedoni i krijuar viteve te fundit pasi PDSH shume zort ben koalicion me SDSM dhe te bashkpunoje me SDSM per te rezuar koalicioni.. Beso se kjo shume zort mund te ndodh mos te themi se asnjehere ( se ne poltike ska asnjehere)..

Ate cka duhet te beje PDSH-ja qe mos te kete zgjedhje te parakoshme ne ndonje postim tjeter se skam kohe tani..

Te pershendes

----------


## Tigrimelara

10% kur them flas per militant jo per votues, dhe pastaj VMRO-ja qe ka bere koalicjon tani eshte e Portokallte jo e kuqe si ajo e Lubco Georgivskit, ne maqedoni akoma sjane ndare partite ne te djathte dhe te majte, sepse kur jane ne opozite behen me te djathte se te djathtit ndersa kur hyjne ne qeveri behen me te majte se te majtit.(Une jam i djthte)
 Kur dikush eshte ne Qeveri duhet kritikuar, sikurse duhet kritikuar edhe opoziten nese rin duarkryq e nuk harton plane se si mund te del nga kriza vendi.
 Per cfare jam dakord eshte se duhet pasur bashkepunim mes subjekteve tona, sepse hallet jane te njejta dhe po te njejta jane dhe kerkesat, nuk eshte ne regull kur pyetjes se perse nuk behen ato ligje famoze, te pergjigjet se pse si kane bere ato tjeter per 4 vite, justifikim i pa drejte, nese ata si kane bere duhet te jeshe i knaqur qe si kane bere dhe ja ku e ke shansin beri ti, dhe normal qe populli do ta cmoj ate e ne zgjedhje tjera do fitosh sigurte.

Kroaci dhe Maqedoni jane dy gjera te dryshme, Ktu ka Sllav dhe Shqiptar.

----------


## Zombi

> Ene, cish u bo pouna me zgjedhjet?


Do te kete zgjedhje, se keshtu dua une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KUSi

edhe po pat edhe po spat una nuk dal te votoj  ose ne fakt do dal dhe do ta bej te pavlefshem fletvotimin tim qe mos manipulohet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Cimo

> Do te kete zgjedhje, se keshtu dua une


Cka u be me Emin Azemin ( intelektualin tend te preferuar ) ne Top Show, Zombi ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

